# Do I have the plow prep package?



## jonw440 (Dec 26, 2002)

My 2001 2500 5.9l Gas
According to the dealer printout of my truck it should.
BUT..... I looked at the front spring tag and it is a "037"

Here is a list of options.

ADJ "HeaVY DUTY SERVICE GROUP"
AHC "Trailer tow group"
AHD "Heavy duty snow plow prep group"
BAZP "Alterntator 136 Amp"
BCQP "750 Amp Battery"
TXG "Tires LT265 75 R 16E"
ZJFP "Spring front left"
ZXEP "Spring front right"
XEFP "Skid plate-transfer case"
DHGP "Transfer case 241HD"
DJFS "Front Dana M60 HD 248MM"
DGTS "4sp Auto tranny 46RE"
NHBP " Cooler- Auxillery transmission oil"
NMCP "Heavy duty engine cooling"

"Z7ps "8800 GVW"
I do have the tranny idiot light on the dash.

The door tag says the front GVW is 5500 gvw
But I also see a dealer option of 
3T1A "Snow plow prep discount"
Any ideas?


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

You have the plow prep. The 5.9 gas weighs almost 500 lbs less than the Cummins,so the spring rates dont need to be as high.If you wanted to upgrade to stiffer springs you could get a set of take out springs from someone who went to stiffer springs on a Cummins.FYI my non plow prep Cummins came with 039/038's.


----------



## Roger Dodger (Nov 8, 2002)

... and incidentally J. D.'s spring numbers are exactly what mine are however I do have the plow prep pkg. Now if he had the prep pkg the numbers would be even higher yet... 46 & 47 or so.

BTW, if I'm correct the plow prep pkg. gives you the following goodies:

- higher coil spring specs
- a 241HD over the standard duty 241 case (has a stronger case and wider drive chain to better withstand the shock of snow plow service, a PTO cover and drive gear, and an extra bearing to support the thrust to the main shaft created by a PTO adapter) 
- instrument panel "idiot light" for transmission overheat

Sounds like you have the "Camper Special" pkg if you do have a GVWR of 8800lbs. Check your driver's side rear door tag for the specifics- it should show the GVW. You can also tell in a heartbeat by looking at the rear leaf spring bundle. If you do have it you will notice two extra leafs slightly spaced above the normal bundle. If it's not there then that 8800lb spec is wrong somehow. Between that door tag, the tag in your glove box door (axle info) and the metal tag on the front of the radiator support frame (painted and full of lots of letter combinations) you will get the tru nitty gritty on everything your truck has or doesn't have. Hope this info helps and while you are at the sites below- surf the pages and bookmark them. They will be your new "bible"!!

CLICK HERE for ID information

CLICK HERE for front coil info.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Yes you do.If you want stiffer front springs,check the classified forum here,as another member just posted his for sale from a diesel.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Rodger,the plwo prep springs on my truck would be 046/039.I have seen 2 others and this is what they have. That is also what i have in mine now.I have an o47 brand new sitting in the corner,if the truck starts to squat with the blade on,then i will go 047/046. The 6 speed trucks have the 047/046 with the plow prep pkg.since the trans os over 200 lbs heavier than the auto.


----------



## Roger Dodger (Nov 8, 2002)

Holy smokes JD what does a 4x4 QC Cummins w/ standard end up weighing? As it is mine tips just over 6000lbs. w/ a V10. And people wonder why Ram gas mileage is lousy? 
I have yet to weigh it w/ plow, large W.D. ball mount, and a full 34gal. gas tank. I've gotta be real close to 7000lbs!


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

my buddy has an 01 qcab lwb,4x4, Ho 6speed,it is 7700 lbs empty.His empty weight included about 400 lbs of extras,even so its a heavy truck,too heavy IMO.not enough legal payload.


----------



## Roger Dodger (Nov 8, 2002)

GVW with those high numbers explains why some RV folks can't understand how it is a 2WD truck can have a higher towing capacity over a 4WD. If they looked closer to the make-up of the truck they would then understand how the CGVWR can be misinterpreted, leading one to believe the truck can tow an entire city block's worth of real estate! A high % of the CGVWR can be chewed up by the truck's weight itself leaving less headroom for towing/hauling capacities.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

John,if you are going to change the front springs,go with the 047\048's.They carry the weight much better and there is no difference is the ride quality.Handling is a little better when pushing it hard too.The 046\047's would be a better choice for the V10 trucks.


----------



## FCLC (Nov 6, 2003)

Would I be correct in saying the 048 goes on the drivers side and the 047 goes to the passenger side.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Yep,the heavier (higher number) drivers side spring is to offset the weight of the driver,fuel tank,front diff,master cylinder\booster,etc


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 14, 2004)

*Not front diff*

Not the front diff becuase that is unsprung weight.


----------

